# H&M



## Shoediva (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone here shop at H&amp;M?

I cant tell you how much I love this store. They got some really nice clothes and the price is even better. I also love their accessories. Not sure where outside NY they have stores but if you are ever in NY, stop by.

They have a website but not an online store




.

Here is their website:

http://www.hm.com/us/start/start/index.jsp


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 1, 2005)

I love H&amp;M also. Karl Lagerfeld has launched a line for them. I haven't been able to stop by and check it out but I am sure it's really nice.


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm so mad they don't have an online store. I love H&amp;M too but there are no H&amp;M stores by me. When I lived in Finland I shoped there all the time.


----------



## Laura (Jan 1, 2005)

I know there's lots of H&amp;M's in the UK &amp; if i remember correctly i think there is one coming to Cork (where i live!) soon.. Heard its a great place to shop so i'll keep my fingers crossed that do open an outlet here!


----------

